# dissapearing fish



## lizbiz123 (Dec 19, 2013)

hi ime new on here but had to join as ime baffled as to where my fish are going,i have a fighter who is so quiet and keeps himself to himself,i also have 2 zebra danios and 1 leopard danio.and 3 scissor tails,yesterday i bought 4 small platys and 1 sword tail, a platy and the swordtail have dissapeared and another platy has had his tail nibbled,any clues please..thanx ,liz

Read more: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=319770


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

All of these fish are in a 3 gallon tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lizbiz123 (Dec 19, 2013)

40 litre


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, there is a short list of possibilities. Either the fish is still in the tank, or its not. If its not, it has either jumped out or has been consumed. If it is, its either hiding or dead and wedged in somewhere.


----------

